# Dog illness question



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

So I have an OLD black lab, she gets around ok (with a limp) never wimpers or yelps and jumps around the back playing with the kids. Here is the issue, last summer she got a bare patch of skin on one hind quarter it was dry flakey skin, but the hair came off, it looked like Exima, well I put lotion on it and it never got that bad, but no fur grew back over it, at times it would get dry and cracked and bleed, but I have family with Exima and it looked very close and would always heal back up. Well about 2 weeks ago it got all red and inflamed looking and now it looks like a large raw purpleish tumer. I have put peroxide on it and even cut the hair around it and taped gauze over it, but it hasnt changed. I have called the Vet and they want $400+ to run tests but have said it sounds like a cancerous tumer. He!! they even want $200 to put her to sleep. I am curious as to what everyones thoughts were/what they would do. I am broke, so cant afford costly treatments. I love the old dog but she is going on 14. any suggestions ???


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

It sounds bad but when stuff like this happens sometimes you just have to put it down any way you can.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Check with your local animal shelter. The one here in Lindon will take your dog for $25 if you live in the area. $75 if you don't. You sign away the rights to the animal, and they take care of the rest.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I never did get this about some dog owners... :? After ALL that dog has given you without so much as one complaint and never having been deceitful in ANY way, how can you say "I'm broke"? If one of your kids gets sick do you tell them the same thing? And dont give me that old "it's only a dog" horse-hockey either. Buying a dog is the cheapest part of owning one. 

If you cant afford vet bills till the END, dont get a dog. //dog// 

Sorry, that's just how I feel. :V|: 

Now, for home vetting treatment it sounds like you've done a good job by her up till now. But now it sounds more serious and she prolly needs tests and a real vet and for that you will have to spend a little dough. And you already know how I feel about that...

I'll add this too. MOST vets will work with you about payment, just ask.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Is it where she can lick it?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I never did get this about some dog owners... :? After ALL that dog has given you without so much as one complaint and never having been deceitful in ANY way, how can you say "I'm broke"? If one of your kids gets sick do you tell them the same thing? And dont give me that old "it's only a dog" horse-hockey either. Buying a dog is the cheapest part of owning one.
> 
> If you cant afford vet bills till the END, dont get a dog. //dog//
> 
> ...


BINGO! I have spent thousands of dollars on my dogs, they are a family member. Most on this site will fork out more than $400 to buy a dog.

My black lab has had allergies her whole life and I have to give her benedryl or she will lose fur and start bleeding like you described initially, but it sounds like it has escalated past that point.

Anyways, 14 years old for a lab is pretty old, hopefully you can find a good solution.  Also I would try another vet, I am surprised they wanted to charge you $200 to euthanize, I am sure you can find some where that will do it for much cheaper.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Believe me I understand the "if you dont have the money, dont have the dog" sentiment. It's sad to say but when I say I dont have the money, maybe I should clarify. She has been a great family pet, we got her from the animal shelter as a pup and through the years have taken her to the vet as needed and for shots and such, my concern I guess is with spending money on tests when a dog is 14 and doesnt have a long time to her, I know my dads last Britt was 10 and sick with a cancer, they spent over $1000 and 6mo later the vet said they should put him down. wouldnt it be better for her at this point to put her down ? Please dont get me wrong, I am not some A hole that puts money before a pet, however she does have serious hip displasia in the same leg with the issue and even though she has no complaints it really pulls my heart strings to see her limping around the yard. And just in case anyone is thinking of asking...... YES if it was me, I know I would head off into the mountains one day if I got to that point.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

If it was my dog, I'd put her down. At 14 years old she's probably had a good life and the end is not too distant regardless of what you do or the money you spend. There is also a better than average chance that any visible cancer has already taken root elsewhere. It is never an easy decision to put a dog down, but it is one you'll have to eventually make. Good luck.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Guner, It sux that you have these decisions in front of you. I'm sorry that your ol gal's sick and I hope for the best outcome for BOTH of you.

BTW, $200 to put a dog down is about right. I've had to put two down in four years. I did the cremation thing though and got the dogs ashes in a nice little box.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Where do you live? My vet has never been that expensive


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I've debated back and forth whether to chime in, but I guess I will. Hopefully, I can help a little.

1. Let's start here.


guner said:


> wouldnt it be better for her at this point to put her down ?


The owner usually does know in their heart of hearts when it is time. While you may want to pursue this a little, if you honestly see her quality of life as poor, then a decision to euthanize is one that can be respected. That said, lets look at your problem.

2.


guner said:


> last summer she got a bare patch of skin on one hind quarter it was dry flakey skin, but the hair came off, it looked like Exima


Dogs do not get eczema as people do. They do get a variety of conditions that can cause hair loss, some of which are readily treatable.

3.


guner said:


> I put lotion on it and it never got that bad,





guner said:


> I have put peroxide on it


I would stop applying these items.

4.


guner said:


> Well about 2 weeks ago it got all red and inflamed looking and now it looks like a large raw purpleish tumer.


Yes, it is possible that this is cancer, however, it could also be a (treatable) staph infection, a localized skin reaction that may be treatable, or several other conditions that aren't as bad as cancer and have treatment options.

5.


guner said:


> I have called the Vet and they want $400+ to run tests but have said it sounds like a cancerous tumer.


Did you take the dog in for this estimate? While it is frustrating for cost conscious owners to hear, it is very hard for vets to give precise cost estimates over the telephone. Is that the "worst case scenario"? Yes, it very well could be that much, but it could also be less. Generally, a vet does not know what tests are needed until he/she has actually examined the patient.

6.


guner said:


> He!! they even want $200 to put her to sleep.


There are usually some different options that go with euthanasia and burial/cremation that factor into the cost. Yes, you can likely reduce this cost some, depending on what you want.

7.


Loke said:


> The one here in Lindon will take your dog for $25 if you live in the area. $75 if you don't. You sign away the rights to the animal, and they take care of the rest.


If you want your pet possibly gassed with carbon monoxide and the body taken to the landfill, this is an option. For some, they don't care about these things, but others may. In fairness, I'm pretty sure the Lindon pound has switched away from carbon monoxide for their euthanasias, but some pounds have not. Just sayin

8.


guner said:


> however she does have serious hip displasia in the same leg with the issue and even though she has no complaints it really pulls my heart strings to see her limping around the yard.


There are a variety of veterinary pain meds that are available which work very well with arthritic dogs. They may be something to consider if the skin problem is not a fatal one.

Bottom line, it may be worth it to at least get this skin lesion looked at. If it is something other than cancer, it may be treatable. If it is cancer, or if her general state brings you to feel it is time, then I offer my sympathy to you and your family in a truly heart wrenching time. Good luck.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Cancer sucks. I've watched my dad suffer beyond belief as he's fought cancer for a few years now. It goes away with treatment and then just keeps coming back. I would personally have my dog put down at 14 if I knew for sure it had cancer. There's no way to know if cancer is what your dog has until the vet takes a sample. Take the dog to the vet, get an opinion, then make your decision. My vet is very sensitive to cost and he always asks me what approach I want to take with my animals.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I am in West Jordan Bax and had called 2 different vets and was told about the same by each..... Huge it is where she can and does lick it constantly. I kind of feel like she has been my dog and I should should be the one to take her up to the mountains and just do it quickly myself, the Mrs. thinks that is horrible and gruesome, but I wonder if it would be better. thanks for the sympathy Tex..... although I love her, I dont think I would keep her ashes around ! Catherder... I thank you very much for the informative input and appreciate it, You to bird.......... It is tuff for any family member..... my dad also has cancer and it has gone away with treatment and keeps returning, last year he decided he was sick of it and hasnt gone back to his doctor, he just says that what will happen will happen. So believe me I feel for you also.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think I missed the cancer part  Im sorry to hear that.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

$200 to put a dog down.... I think I have found that business calling in life! 

First the dog is 14... Really all the money in the world is not going to de-age this dog, and you have to think if it isn't cancer what could it be and it keeps coming back? Is the dog suffering? If so it is a no brainer for me. 

A friend of mine and I have this deal. I take care of his and he takes care of mine. 

Problem is he was at work when I had to do this... But he owes me 2.... Not a good day man, but thinking you did any better because you spent the money to have it done is any better is just dumb!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

guner said:


> Huge it is where she can and does lick it constantly.


My 3 year old lab had a small lesion that sounds smiliar to your dog's that he got on the pheasant hunt. The vet saw it and said to simply cover it with the self adhering Ace type bandage to simply keep him from licking it as that keeps it from healing. I forgot to and it seems to have gone away. We had another type of sore just below the eye and I took him in and they gave the $1,200 option or the leave it alone and it will most likely heal itself option, I opted for the latter and it worked. 
You may try the Ace and see if it helps. We had another dog at the age of 2 get some whacky disease and after about $1,400 he collapsed dead about a week later. I would see if the Ace works and if it does she may have another year or two left in her, but if it deteriorates I would certainly give euthanasia serious consideration. My last lab lasted 11 years and was very slow and went from getting around fine to dead in about 18 hours while I was out hunting. Good luck!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Doesnt sound to me like it is time to put her down. At 14 I'd just let nature take its course and if she is suffering put her down. $200 to have a dog put down is outragous. I'd find another vet, I wouldnt tolerate one trying to rip me off like that. It really angers me (putting it nicely) when someone takes advantage of people in a dessperate situation like this and they deserve a public flogging. :evil: :x :evil: Last dog I had put down cost me $57


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Keep in mind folks, I believe it is now considered a felony to "put down" your own dog. I am not saying I agree with that, but just keep it in mind. Like Tex I have already talked to my vet and I plan on having my dogs cremated. 

I am sorry you have to go through this, I am not looking forward to the day I have to make these tough decisions.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

jahan said:


> Keep in mind folks, I believe it is now considered a felony to "put down" your own dog. I am not saying I agree with that, but just keep it in mind. Like Tex I have already talked to my vet and I plan on having my dogs cremated.
> 
> I am sorry you have to go through this, I am not looking forward to the day I have to make these tough decisions.


I think being "cruel" is a felony. Killing your dog quickly and painless isn't and shouldn't be considered cruel. Anybody know for sure?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Keep in mind folks, I believe it is now considered a felony to "put down" your own dog. I am not saying I agree with that, but just keep it in mind. Like Tex I have already talked to my vet and I plan on having my dogs cremated.
> ...


Keep in mind places like Humane Society and other animal groups think killing an animal in any way is "cruel". Like I said I don't agree with it, but I was just making sure people are careful on what they say on the www.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

It seems they can twist anything into their own agenda. I am sure training with a ecollar is a felony as well.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> It seems they can twist anything into their own agenda. I am sure training with a ecollar is a felony as well.


Don't go giving them any new ideas. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

To say nothing of training with live birds !........ good thing we let EVERY bird go free


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

*Bottom line! You owe this dog big time !!!!!!. * Find a reasonable vet at a reasonable price, if not, pay up, get a prognosis, and do the right thing!!!!!!! I personally hope for the best for ya and you can't imagine how much I mean it!!!. If the dog isn't in any pain, why not let him enjoy life a while longer? My dog is like my best bud and It would tare me up to be going thru this (been thru it 3 times now for various reasons) but do the right thing. I don't have enough $ either, and it hurts a bit but, ---------------? 
I think you probably know in you're heart what it is. 
P.S. I have what i think is a reasonable vet up in Ogden. P.M. me if you want the name.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree with the idea to cover the wound. My dad's dog wouldn't stop licking a wound it somehow got, and it didn't heal and even got infected. We eventually had to get the dog a cone to wear so it couldn't lick the wound. That was the only way we could heal it.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks guys... for all the input. I appreciate it !!


----------

